# Here is a nice tallow recipe



## Obsidian (Jan 24, 2016)

I made this quite a while ago and hadn't tested it in ages since I'm not a huge fan of the scent. Finally pulled a tester out today and I have to say, its quite nice so I thought I'd share. 
I make a very similar bar with lard and PKF that is also very nice. Both are hard with a waxy feel, I'm sure thats from the palm kernel flakes. I do palm kernel more than coconut in a recipe like this.

The ground ginseng is very lightly exfoliating, not scratchy at all.

http://www.evernote.com/l/ANg_aXwU3gFKaLcMuj8losJb3v2971TfsYw/


----------



## lsg (Jan 24, 2016)

Very pretty, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 24, 2016)

Those pics make me want to grab one and run to the shower with it!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 24, 2016)

Those are lovely.


----------



## amd (Jan 24, 2016)

Pretty! What's the scent?


----------



## LisaAnne (Jan 24, 2016)

Beautiful soap!


----------



## Arimara (Jan 24, 2016)

Nice notes. I have beef tallow that I'm afraid I may have to waste in a LS for washing dishes. This recipe looks great for such a soap.


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks, its scented with Moroccan Fig from BB. Why would you have to use your tallow for dishes? I would never use tallow for that, make a nice body soap or shave soap with it.


----------



## Arimara (Jan 24, 2016)

Obsidian said:


> Thanks, its scented with Moroccan Fig from BB. Why would you have to use your tallow for dishes? I would never use tallow for that, make a nice body soap or shave soap with it.



I'm good for forgetting important things like my 4lb stash of CO I can't use outside of soapmaking :evil:.


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 24, 2016)

Nice recipe, nice soap, thanks for sharing.


----------



## KristaY (Jan 24, 2016)

Beautiful as always Obsidian! Looks yummy and decadent.


----------

